# Towing responsibility.



## jeffreypc (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday at Berlin encountered 2 guys waving orange flag that needed their boat towed in.
It was near sunset, and they said another boat went speeding by and ignored them. We pulled them in. Not trying to blow my own horn, just sayin come on folks it could be any of us anytime. It's not just a safety issue, it's the right move!


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

I towed a boat load of skiers in one time at West Branch,from the dam to Rockspring ramp.I never got a thankyou or nothing.I would do it again,but you better be able to show me a fishing rod and not a ski.If you know what I mean.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jefferypc, good question for your first post.., very good job helping out another boater. put yourself in the stranded boaters shoes. wouldnt you want help. there are a lot of asses out there in the boating community.. what you did was right, keep doing it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

its my understanding that its the law to assist anyone in need of help and Im pretty sure driving on by doesnt qualify...

Salmonid


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been involved in three seperate towing situations. All were on Lake Erie, in every case the boat that was being towed should not have been on the lake. At some point the boat owner also has a level of responsibility. Problems can occur with any boat, but to start out with a problem is foolish.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

No Law On Lake Erie that I know of ? But if someone is waving the Orange Flag you are to stop and help if possible ? call CG for help if they have no radio or dead batteries or call tow boat for them, BUT you are not required to do anything else.
Had some guys flag me done once ! They ran out of gas and where DRUNK ! said they needed a tow so I said I would call tow boat co. They said they could not afford a tow from them ? So I called the Coast Guard and told them details and left them ! Sorry !


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

No more than a week ago I was stranded on Seneca Lake in my 14 footer in 35-40 mph gusts of wind in the middle of the lake. 3.5- 4 footers were the norm and it was getting hairy. I had a woman and a dog in the boat with me, and no other boaters stopped by to check it out. Orange flag flying and all, I could see the boat drivers with my bare eyes so I know they could see the 3x5 orange flag. Turns out it was an old rectifier that put me in trouble, but the MWCD ranger gotto us just in time as were were taking water over the front. I have before and will continue to assist when the orange flag flies or a flare is popped. You're an @$$hole if you don't.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I will always lend a hand to someone in trouble if I can... even when I'm not the most qualified, lol. Last year, I was out doing some Portage Lakes kayaking on a very calm, quiet day. I heard the blast of a boat horn, and looked to see a boat sitting out in the lake with several people on board (not close enough for me to make out any signaling or anything). I could hear loud voices, but couldn't make anything out, didn't see a distress flag, so I decided to ignore it and assume drunk people getting a bit rowdy. The horn blasted again, so I decided to go investigate. As I got closer, I realized they were waving their arms and hollering for help. I picked up the pace (although in my kayak, that still only means about 4.5 to 5 mph) and when I got to them, I saw it was two ladies and two children... none of which knew much about the boat, they thanked me for responding and said their motor wouldn't start, they needed towed to shore. I looked around and the nearest motorboat (besides the broken down one) was a half a mile away... so I towed this big ski boat 1/4 mile back to shore... WITH MY KAYAK. Lucky for me, when we got there (I was huffing & puffing), a guy was just launching his bass boat, and he agreed to tow them the rest of the way back to their home (another 1/4 mile). I felt good having helped them when nobody else would... although they may have had better luck with the distress flag (I forgot to ask if they had one on board, I'm guessing her husband only told her how to start and drive the boat, because she didn't know the answers to any of my questions about it). Hopefully if I'm ever in trouble on the water, someone will stop to help me.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have towed,and also been towed,once many years ago,on L.E.... I felt Equally good at the end of both,,I offered the GENTLEMAN who towed us in, money,& it was not accepted!! He said IF You see someone in distress,:C,BE SURE TO LEND ASSISTANCE !!! That's how it's done!! & how I understand the system........ So far it has worked well for me.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

There's no way I could ignore a distress flag. I certainly wouldn't want my distress signal ignored should I be in need.

"Do unto others as you would have done to you"


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

RebelWithaCause122, that is and awsome story. 
You the man. Jeffreypc you also did the right thing. Some people just dont apprieciate anything. Sad


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I towed some guys into rocksprings boat ramp at West Branch, their boat had a cracked block. It made it to goose island before it overheated and was billowing steam, I acted without even a second thought and got them in safely, the boat was sinking because the bilge didn't work, the water was overflowing the ski locker and up to the back of the front seats, we barely made it in time.
Thanks for the cash guys, (if your out there) my kids and I each enjoyed the biggest ice cream cone that the money could buy.
It actually made our day, but sorry for your engine block.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

great job helping out 
well weres my view on towing boats ..i towed a guy on the river about 5 years ago ..well ended up blowing my motor ...when i took it to get fixed.. i told him what i did ..he said never tow a boat unless your a tow boat ...he said it was bad for your motor ... really thanks for the heads up now ..he said even under low speed motor will get to hot to much of a load ..at 9,000 dollars lesson learned ..i wont tow but i will help ...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

2 years ago we were heading out from geneva and heard the motor start making this noise. we shut it down, we were low on oil. the lines that goes to my remote oil filter had came loose on the bottom and had lost our oil. we put up the orange flag and watched as some 15 boats just blew us off. we could have been in real trouble.

we finelly got hold of my one son in the campgrounds that hadnt went out that day. he got some nice people take him to the marina. he bought some oil, went over to the launch ramps. and started asking people to drop the oil off on there way out. he said he asked like a dozen people before someone said yes.

we seen boats that were going to come close to us see the flag and just turn away. and we were only out about 8 miles north east of the launch ramp at geneva. all those boats that my son asked to bring us oil was going to be coming out within a couple of miles of us anyway. it would not have took that much of there time to have dropped some oil off. and we even tried to pay the guy that did bring us the oil. but he wouldnt take anything.

its not like we were trying to get something for free. and we didnt have a clue we had a problem when we started out. i put a brand new motor in that boat in 07 so we thought we was good to go. there is alot of jerks on the water. but there is a few good guys left. it wouldnt have hurt any of those boats to have atleast checked to see if they could of helped. or any of the guys my son asked to drop off the oil as they were going to be coming out anyway.

i have been towed in three times on lake erie, and and all 3 times something went wrong. the first time a fan belt broke. i now carry a spare. and i paid the guy 80.00 who only asked for 60.00. the second time we had a water line come off and it smoked our rubber couplings on the exhaust. we were only out about 2 miles and the guy wouldnt take any pay. the other time was actualy our first time. the air adjustment screw on our kicker motor came loose and we were headed in at that time, but all the gas ran out the screw hole. and it was a full tank of gas and we lost it all in about 20 minutes. so we ran out of gas about 3 miles west of the harbor. but we have never went out knowing we had a problem.

the guy that towed us in when our belt broke asked if it was ok if he fished alittle longer. we said sure. then when it started getting dark we tried to call him, and our radio had tore up. the only people we could talk to was the coast guard. they contacted him for us and he came towed us in. but when he got within about 100 ft of us, then we could talk on the radio. our antenna had went bad. but i guess the coast guards antenna allowed them to hear us. but he couldnt get us on the radio and thought we had already made it back in. but he came back out and got us after the coast guard told him we was still out there. i asked what we owed him, he said 60.00 should more than cover his gas. i had 80.00 in my wallet so i gave that to him. the only other person that answered the coast guards distress call for someone to help us was a towing service out of clevland. they wanted 75.00 an hour and said it would take 6 hrs minium to come to geneva and tow us in.

i now have boat usa towing service. they will bring me oil or gas or even a jump start or tow us in at no cost. i didnt even know about them and how cheap they are untill last year. now i just pray i never have to use them. i think anyone thats going to be on erie should check them out. i got trailer assist also. i think everything was still under 100.00. i would have paid that for a few quarts of oil,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Great to read the stories about people helping people. Glad to see so many of us would stop and help. My dad and I have also stopped and helped a couple of people. And we have been helped ourselves.

Since we are sharing stories... my dad and I were towed in a few years ago during a bass tournament on the Ohio River. Long story short.... we were running up river and didn't see one of those low floater logs until it was too late. Pulled the throttle/shift lever back and went too far. Boom !!! ..... there goes the lower unit. Luckily we were up river from the launch, so we started fishing our way back down river. We had a limit in the boat with about 4 miles of river to go, and weigh in time closing in. One of the other boats fishing the tournament saw us and stopped. They couldn't tow us in (time constraints), but they did let me get on their boat with our fish. Once we got back to the weigh in site one of our friends went back out and towed my dad and the boat back in. 

Sure some people that need help shouldn't be out where they are. But as Forrest Gump once said........."stuff happens"


----------



## walli (Aug 19, 2006)

In the fall couple years ago I towed a guy that said he wanted to run his boat of of gas for storage. it ruined my nice day of fishing,took 3 hrs to tow him in,won't tow another person.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There may not be any written law, but there is the unwritten code on the water... "Do unto others"... A good mariner comes to the aid of another in distress. It's the right thing to do. Show up, see what assistance is needed and if or what you can do to help.

Towing is a separate issue. You are not obligated to tow, but please consider the circumstances before you go on your way.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Towed 2 people last year. One boat tried to go between the island and Pikie bay at Mosquito at about 15 mph and beached. He finally pushed it out to deeper water and then it wouldent start. Kinda questioned his thinking but did tow him to the ramp by 88. The second boat was just floating on South end of Mosq and started waving at me went over and said his motor died. Towed him in too, both people were nice and thankfull. Maybe some day I will need a tow thats how I think about it, plus dont mind helping people out.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have towed several over the years. Some were fishermen, some were skiers, and a race boat. They have all been good experiences and I never took a dime from any of them. I only tow others at a fast idle.

I have needed towed in twice over the last 35 years. Help was always there when I needed it. 

What goes around comes around.

(The guy that ran his boat out of gas for the season sounds like an imbecile, don't let him influence the rest of your life.)


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

last april at bula harbor my bro and i just got to our first spot, started fishing and i noticed something swimming in the harbor heading toward the opening in the break wall. it was a deer, so we pulled in our lines, pulled up the trolling motor and went to help it. we used the boat to coax it in the direction to safety. so safe to say, if we were willing to take time from fishing to help out a deer, we would help out another boater in distress. IT IS THE MORAL THING TO DO.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> great job helping out
> well weres my view on towing boats ..i towed a guy on the river about 5 years ago ..well ended up blowing my motor ...when i took it to get fixed.. i told him what i did ..he said never tow a boat unless your a tow boat ...he said it was bad for your motor ... really thanks for the heads up now ..he said even under low speed motor will get to hot to much of a load ..at 9,000 dollars lesson learned ..i wont tow but i will help ...


 I am curious to hear your situation here. I have towed a couple of guys before and can not imagine how I was putting my motor at risk. Was the boat being towed much larger? You said river so perhaps you were towing upstream where the motor was struggling?

I don't want to see would-be helpers get scared away from doing a good deed because some info was misunderstood. And at the same time if there is indeed a risk to my motor I guess I would obviously want to learn that as well.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I am curious to hear your situation here. I have towed a couple of guys before and can not imagine how I was putting my motor at risk. Was the boat being towed much larger? You said river so perhaps you were towing upstream where the motor was struggling?
> 
> I don't want to see would-be helpers get scared away from doing a good deed because some info was misunderstood. And at the same time if there is indeed a risk to my motor I guess I would obviously want to learn that as well.


yes we were going up river ..the bass boat was the same size .. but the dealer said do not tow with my bass boat ever its a 20 foot triton with a 225 ..it put to much strain on you motor .. i would not put this up just for kicks ...like i said i will help but will not tow ..i have help many people out


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The master of a vessal is obligated by law to provide assistance to any person in danger at sea that will not also endanger them. Many boaters refer to this tradition as the law of the Sea. It was made federal law as part of the Federal Boating Safety Act of 1971. The master is subject to a fine and/or inprisonment for failure to do so.

The Federal Boating Safety Act also contains a Good Samaritan provision that states
" Any person... who gratuitously and in good faith renders assistance....without objection of any person assisted, shall not be held liable for any act or omission in providing or arranging salvage, towage, medical treatment, or other assistance where the assisting person person acts as a ordinary, reasonable prudent man would have acted under the same or similar circumstances."

So you are required to provide assistance, but you are protected if you provide what assistance you feel safe providing due to your skills and abilities.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> yes we were going up river ..the bass boat was the same size .. but the dealer said do not tow with my bass boat ever its a 20 foot triton with a 225 ..it put to much strain on you motor .. i would not put this up just for kicks ...like i said i will help but will not tow ..i have help many people out


I am sure that differing situations will change one's willingness to go the extra mile to help out a fellow boater. I have never had to pull someone in current or rough water. I think rough water would be more of a discouraging factor for me. When I was towing on calm water I doubt I was creating as much resistance as I do when I am pull my boys on the tube. Once you get moving it does not take much. I just don't want folks to be scared to help out.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I am sure that differing situations will change one's willingness to go the extra mile to help out a fellow boater. I have never had to pull someone in current or rough water. I think rough water would be more of a discouraging factor for me. When I was towing on calm water I doubt I was creating as much resistance as I do when I am pull my boys on the tube. Once you get moving it does not take much. I just don't want folks to be scared to help out.


 ..by no means am i telling anyone not to help ..but they must know there are some risks for being helpfull .. call and ask any boat dealer about towing ..


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I tow everyone if they need it. I especially like towing those expensive ski boats with pretty women on it with my 500 dollar boat


----------



## dirtyone55 (Apr 9, 2012)

I see some people posted bad experiences with other boaters just going right on past them. I am not sticking up for them by any means, but sometimes there may be people who simply are not educated as to what an orange flag or a distress flare means. Take for example, the post where the women were out with their husbands boat, and had no clue about anything besides starting the boat and steering it around.... they probably would have no clue what the orange flag was for and kept on boating if they passed somebody like that. Even though that may be a reason they didn't stop, it is still not an excuse.... anybody in control of a watercraft should be educated on that kind of thing. Only reason I say that is because I don't think every passing boat should be written off as an jerk... unless they blatantly see you trying to wave them down, then they are an jerk lol.

Anyways, I commend anybody who stops and helps another boater out. What comes around goes around, so hopefully good comes back your way.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The Federal Boating Safety Act of 1971 requires you to render assistance unless it is declined. If you just pass a boat in distress and DO NOT stop you are in violation of federal law and can be fined and/or imprisoned. You are not required to tow ar do anything that endangers you and your boat. However, using the 2 drunk guys on Erie who ran out of gas mentioned earlier by calling the CG the right thing was done. But would have staying in eyesight fishing until help arrived been even better. What if that night on the news you seen one of them didn't make it till the CG made it there? 

You have to take a written and practical tests to drive a car the same should hold true for a boat. No boat should be on the water without a certified master/captain/controller on board. These simple rules would probably stop 80% of boating accidents. 

The first thing every boater needs to know is you are REQUIRED by federal law to stop and render assistance to anyone in distress on the water. Face it they can't call their mom, sister, brother, or whoever to come get them. They can't just pull to the side of the road and wait. They are on the water where things can change quickly for the worse and there is no place to hide. So it is also the MORAL thing to do. Personally I do not ever want to see someone die because I didn't do everything that I could to prevent it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just dont understand how towing another boat would overstress a motor. i have seen many houseboats with the same motors we use on our smaller boats. as long as you prop them to where they wont over tach the motor it doesnt hurt them pushing alot bigger load than towing a small boat at a slow speed. now dont take this wrong because i dont blame anyone for not wanting to tow somebody. but tell it like it is.

i have also seen alot of big sail boats being pushed around with little 10 and 15 hp motors. they just run the crap out of them and they last for many years.

i have probably towed atleast 20 boats in over the years. some a few hundred yrds and some a few miles. i just relax and tow at a fast idle, and have never had any problems. my boat didnt overheat or my oil pressure didnt drop. but it sure did like the gas doing that.LOL. but i have never just passed a boat in distress. and have no plans to do so in the near future.
sherman


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I've towed a few people in, local & Lake Erie. I towed one guy in 12 miles out of Lorain. It was just him and his boys. That was a long trip and really taxed my patience let alone the fuel & time not to mention the lost day of fishing that we drove an hour and a half over land to get to.. I can''t stress paying the $100 for Boatus insurance enough. Towing a guy in on a inland lake...no problem. Unless your the guy with a Kayak LOL.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, I didn't mind towing that boat with my kayak. If I was out there in a broken down boat, I certainly would never expect a guy in a kayak to tow me in... maybe go for help. But in that case, I just chose that to be the most reasonable solution. I'd rather give myself a good workout (I certainly could use it) than make those people wait longer while I went and inconvenienced another boater. We certainly weren't moving very fast, but I was the only one who didn't ignore them out there. I would have towed them all the way back to their house if it hadn't been for that other guy launching his boat... he just couldn't believe I was was towing them with my kayak so he took over. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. If I see any of you guys out on the water with a broken down motor, I'll stop by to help, and I'll tow you with my kayak too if you need it. (of course, if you need to go 3 miles to get back to your truck, I don't think my "motor" would hold out that long... so I'd be more likely to go for help)


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like a few others I was surprised to read about towing another boat causing problems for the towing boats motor. I'm not doubting that the guy told you that...... just wondering how, and why. The motor wasn't new, was it? I could understand it causing damage if it wasn't broken in yet. Maybe you were trimmed up a little too much and cavitation was starving the motor of water?...... I guess I just can't understand how a prop that will eventually start slipping, can put that big of a load on your motor. Once again, I'm just trying to get some ideas of things I should be aware of the next time I help someone out with a tow.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Like a few others I was surprised to read about towing another boat causing problems for the towing boats motor. I'm not doubting that the guy told you that...... just wondering how, and why. The motor wasn't new, was it? I could understand it causing damage if it wasn't broken in yet. Maybe you were trimmed up a little too much and cavitation was starving the motor of water?...... I guess I just can't understand how a prop that will eventually start slipping, can put that big of a load on your motor. Once again, I'm just trying to get some ideas of things I should be aware of the next time I help someone out with a tow.[/QUOT
> 
> I know how to drive a boat ..WELL YOU CALL A SOMEONE WHO SELLS BOATS AND ASK THEM.. and let me know.. my motor was 2 years old broke in .. why would i trim my motor up ??? they have computers on them they can tell what they did ..i towed them from the locks a nc to kenady park thats up river ..my motor blew from this.. when i took in in and told him what i did he told me never tow a boat these motor were not made for this ..


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Firstflight.... I wasn't insuating that you didn't know how to drive a boat........for God sakes, you have a 20' Triton with a 225 on it...... those aren't the kind of people that don't know how to drive a boat........ I was asking questions so I could learn...... sorry if you took it the wrong way


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> Bassbme said:
> 
> 
> > Like a few others I was surprised to read about towing another boat causing problems for the towing boats motor. I'm not doubting that the guy told you that...... just wondering how, and why. The motor wasn't new, was it? I could understand it causing damage if it wasn't broken in yet. Maybe you were trimmed up a little too much and cavitation was starving the motor of water?...... I guess I just can't understand how a prop that will eventually start slipping, can put that big of a load on your motor. Once again, I'm just trying to get some ideas of things I should be aware of the next time I help someone out with a tow.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Knock on wood I've not needed towed yet. After several thousand dollars to rebuild a 1988 100 hp motor, the mechanic was explicit tO not tube or tow till a few tanks of fuel and hours of break in. A couple guys on wb broke down and needed towed. I stayed with them till I was able to find one that could pull them back. I know about towing ins. on Erie, but is there such a thing for the smaller lakes? It is almost inevitable that at some point I (we) will need assistance. It is hard to explain to someone I cannot tow for whatever reason but I will stay till someone will. What to carry extras in case of need is hard choice, battery, cables, hoses, fix a flat, just kiddin. Who knows.

To the guy in the yak, you are the frigging MAN. I'll give you my number and will gladly pull you where ever you wanna go. LOL then we'll go have dinner.


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

I broke down once a long time ago at East Fork Lake and broke out the old orange flag. I quickly found out that flying the orange flag means AVOID ME AT ALL COSTS!!! This was an insanely busy weekend day during the summer with a boat passing by at least every other minute and not one single person stopped. Sadly, that has changed my opinion on helping others who are not in Life Threatening Danger. Though still I have towed people and found it was easier to keep a gallon or two can of gas in the boat to give away to someone who was out of gas rather than have to tow them. Now I have BoatUS too.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a Coast Guard Licensed Captain and I am obligated to help a person on the water that is in distress. I am also a good person with moral character and I would render assistance to anyone that was in trouble. But, I will not tow anybody and anybody that does is putting themselves and their crew in danger. Unless your boat is equipped to tow another vessel you are putting yourself in harms way. Also if anything would happen as a result of the towing, most likely your insurance would not cover anything and probably drop you. I would have no problem bring you and your crew abourd my boat and wait for the Coast Guard or towing service to arrive. I would be willing to to help you in anyway except tow you in.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

In all my years on the water, I have to say I've never seen an Orange flag flying. If I ever do I would help how ever I could in hopes if I ever need to break that flag out someone would assist me.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I will not tow. The boat is not designed for it. I could not "Tow at idle" because of the waves.

Too much stress on a 18 footer. I broke a tooth off the drive shaft gear, the one in the top of the out drive, when a swell hit. Then we had to boats stranded.

I will ask if everyone on board is OK and do they want me to call a tow. Then stand by until help arrives. That is the limit of what I can do.

If anyone is sick, the CG will come out. At least they used too.

Trying to rescue someone with equipment not designed for it is a bad idea.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

We were towed in last year, had the orange flag out and the first close boat stopped to see what was up. We had a fan belt bracket break , no way we could have seen it comming.

Guy pulled us in, we insisted on paying him but he would not accept a dime. We felt guilty he wouldn't take our money, so we pooled a $100 together and donated it to the food pantry in his name.

As said before do onto others--- 

You for sure did the right thing helping out, thank you.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have towed smaller boats before but a couple of years ago on Mosquito, I was doing a drift fishing for walleye and came upon an anchored boat. The guy came out of the cabibn and asked me to tow him up to the causeway as the boat wasn't working.
He was thinking about buying the boat and wanted to "check it out". Well he launched at the causeway launch and I was down by the campground. Plus there were 3' waves and I have a 14' boat w/ a 25 hp motor. He's in a 24-25' Lake Erie cabin cruiser. I told him no way in hell. Your boat would rip my transom off in these conditions.
He was not happy. 
But I offered to take him to the campground and drive him up to his truck and trailer at the launch ramp. He didn't like that either.

Well DA. If you have no idea how the boat runs and never ran it before, why did you drive it 5 miles downwind in these conditions and expect others to put their safety and boat at risk to bail you out?
Some people have no clue.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Firstflight.... I wasn't insuating that you didn't know how to drive a boat........for God sakes, you have a 20' Triton with a 225 on it...... those aren't the kind of people that don't know how to drive a boat........ I was asking questions so I could learn...... sorry if you took it the wrong way


no I did not take it the wrong way .. i was just stating for the third time to call a boat dealer for the third time...i know some guys only read part of the posts and go from there..thats why i put it in bold type ... i would not want to put anyones life at risk thats not a joke ..


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> > i believe thats what a mechanic told you, however im nearly positive this mechanic was simply telling you this to make you feel like it was your fault.
> ...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> i wasent going to lie ..i did it
> 
> it put to much heat and stress on the motor.. the pin holding the piston came out and so did the piston


did the motor overheat? i.e. safety mode kick in? 

im telling you dude, if a mercury 225 cant handle pulling another boat at idle speed then theres no way its gonna run 5800 rpm doing 65mph for extended periods of time.

that was an excuse for them not to warranty it or for them to cover up a bad motor. there is absolutely no reasonable explanation for a 2 year old motor to throw a rod unless you were trying to run on plane while towing that boat.

ive towed boats with my trolling motor with absolutely zero issues, if a v6 225 horse mercury cant do it, i wouldnt be buying mercs anymore if i were you.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

to drive by someone that is obviously in need of help is like saying "i could care less" but to speed right by them is like saying "screw you, im to much of a douchebag to tow you"


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> did the motor overheat? i.e. safety mode kick in?
> 
> if a mercury 225 cant handle pulling another boat at idle speed then there's no way it's gonna run 5800 rpm doing 65mph for extended periods of time.
> 
> ...


+1. 

-1 for the Mercury knocks Yamaha guy

Jeffreypc, Thanks for doing the right thing.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been towed (once) and towed a few people over the years and would never take a dollar from any of them. I will say that we pulled in a boat last fall on erie while we were perching (without much luck). Half way in we marked a PILE of fish over an area where we had already fished. Once we were back at the dock they insisted we take some money and we refused. My wife assumed our day was over as it was getting late but I told her about the marks I found. We ran back out and crushed them! Finished with a good limit for our efforts.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was a kid, my dad took me out on Delaware a few times in the rental canoes out of the marina. One time we got flagged down by some guys in a boat with a dead motor. We traded boats, we got in theirs and they got in the canoe, and they paddled us all back to the marina.

Here's a strange news story related to this thread, a cruise ship failed to help a drifting fishing vessel:

http://www.wbur.org/npr/150897139/cruise-ship-didnt-aid-drifting-boat-passengers-say


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Never has there been a law that you help any one at any time. They can not make you help. I have heard police say they wish there was. But there is a moral obligation I feel. I have towed or helped any one I can. On land or water. Yes some deserve what they get putting unfit boats on the water. But I still help. Even lost a couple days fishing Erie because of it. Both times where Walleye boats way out. We pulled them in then it was to late to go back or just plain weather conditions. I do know if your being given a emergency tow. The one towing has no liability on your boat if its damaged coming in. Also a wrecker on land is not responsible for you vehicle until they get it back on the high way. But you are responsible for any damage, or sinking that is done by a wave from your boat.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont even know what the laws is on a orange or red flag flying. but i do know what my morals are. i will stop and see if i can help. if i dont want to tow them then i wont. but i will help get them towed or give them a jump start. or in our case all we needed was a few quarts of oil. we were maby 6 miles from the marina. it would have costed them maby 1/2 hour of there time. i would have bought the oil and paid for any gas they used. but nobody would stop and even ask what our problem was. but even now after being treated like the plague, i will stop and help those same people if and when they ever brake down.

some people just think nothing will ever happen to them so why should the help someone who was stupid enough to come out there in a boat that shouldnt be out there. but every time i,ve broke down it was something unexpected. so it can happen to anyone. the last time i lost my oil it was a brand new engine. the oil line just vibrated loose. we tightened it back down and as soon as we got oil we went back to fishing. now i carry extra belts and a 5 qt jug of oil on board. but you just cant be ready for everything.

i do have boatus towing now. and if i had knew about it and how cheap it was i would have had it the last 35 yrs i,ve been fishing the big water. i think with the membership to boat us and towing and trailer assist its still less than 100.00.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes it is just amazing how these threads morph into crazy stuff. 

The title of this thread is somewhat misleading. There is NO requirement to tow anybody, anytime, anywhere.

There is a requirement to offer assistance. That could be anything from a phone call to a jump start, it does not mean you have to blow your Mercury up towing someone. 

I suggest you read what Evinrude 58 posted in this thread. He details the law perfectly.

I did learn through all of this that it is OK to tow with a Yamaha


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I just spoke with the Coast Guard station here in Toledo...
There is no written law mandating that anyone stop and help, except for certain public safety and licensed professionals that are required to by something called a "Good Samaritan" clause. So, as stated above, a licensed captain would be required to stop. And to get technical, any police, fire, EMS, licensed medical personnel would also be bound to stop and assess the situation and render help if necessary and able.

All others are bound only by conscience.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is a distress flag. EVERY boater should have one and most are required to have one on-board.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The biggest problem is distress does not include running out of gas, dead battery or other mechanical issues. The distress flag should not actually be used for these type situations. So for these type of issues you need not even make a phone call but it would be the nice thing to do. So you never have to tow, go get them gas , or anything else and for this the CG is correct.

Distress means there is definite danger to life such as fire or sinking type issues. In these type situations you are required to take action, although it only has to be going for help, or calling for help. This is in the Federal Boaters safety Act of 1971 and it does cover recreational boaters but all it requires of recreational boaters is to let someone like the CG, gamewarden, marina, cop or anyone know. 

Also reference 46 U.S.C. 2304. Duty to provide assistance at sea


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's right. What may be right might not be legal.

Quite a few years ago a friend and I rented a boat at Causeway and were headed out on the north end of Mosquito to get after some 'eyes. On the way out we saw an old codger in a boat waving frantically at us. My buddy said, "What do we do?" I said, "Code of the seas, man. Somebody's in trouble, you help out if you can." As we pulled up to the old guy's boat, we could now see another elderly gentleman laying in the bottom of the boat, eyes closed and not moving!

The guy who signaled us said his buddy just collapsed and he didn't know what to do. We towed him back to the Causeway docks as fast as we could. I had to hold his bow rope in my hands because there were no cleats on our boat to tie off on!

As we pulled into the docks we started hollering for help. A bunch of guys came running and I yelled for one of them to go to the shop and have them call an ambulance. More came out on the dock and helped us lift the old guy out of the boat. He was cold as ice! Someone attempted mouth to mouth.

We hung around till the ambulance showed up. The old guy who signaled us kept wringing his hands and crying. He kept saying, "He was my best fishing buddy. Who am I going to go fishing with now?" I put my arm around the guy and told him I hoped the EMT's could pull his buddy through, although I have to tell you I didn't think it was in the cards for him.

I'm one of those old guys now. And remember, we all will be someday.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Good story buckeyebowman! A person in need doesnt have to be older, it can happen to anyone!

Twice at alum creek in the last year i have towed a boat back to the dock. Both times had only the 5hp motor on, both times the boat had at least 5ft on my 14fter, both times I witnessed at least 6 boats speed past the flags, yelling,etc. Its amazing! The boat least equipped to help, is the boat that helps...at least i wasnt in a yak...would have needed an ambulance for me at the ramp!!

thanks to all those that do help! im sure some day i will need help!! well i already need help, you know what i mean


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

This required on inland lakes, all boaters are to have one. Lake Erie doesn't require one, but flares, I believe at least three that are not expired. It is a good idea to keep the flares that are not expired for the reason that if you need one, use one that is expired and save the ones that within expiration date.


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

A sign of the times for sure.. But I would rather be surrounded by Sportsmen then a lot of other groups that come to mind.. Be prepared because you just never know. Personally watched my buddy's boat capsize in Lake Erie, (many boats responded to assist and everyone was OK). Another time my family and I saw two kids waving franticly on the shoreline of West Branch. A rider had taken a bad fall from a horse and they were close to the shore so they flagged us over. It took 3 hours for the rescue to be completed and we we involved though the entire ordeal. Didn't have to assist but felt richer for having helped and taught my kids a lesson at the same time as they were present. _Dont expect miracles from the OD Watercraft __folks_. Be prepared and make sure you have a first aid kit on board always, and help out a person in need. May just get you some fishing time on those ponds in heaven.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

evangelion said:


> This required on inland lakes, all boaters are to have one. Lake Erie doesn't require one, but flares, I believe at least three that are not expired. It is a good idea to keep the flares that are not expired for the reason that if you need one, use one that is expired and save the ones that within expiration date.


Sorry for a thread hijack, but I have an old highway flare in the car and I wonder about whether I should get rid of it like old explosives. Yes?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I have an old highway flare in the car and I wonder about whether I should get rid of it like old explosives. Yes?


Soak it in water for a few days and then pop it and make sure it doesn't light. Toss it in the trash.
Personally, I would set it off in your backyard one night and let it burn out. Then you can be sure it's safe to toss whatever is leftover.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just a quick note as i didnt see any one say about it. Your flares have to be up to date. But the coast guard also says if you keep old ones in a separate container that's fine just dont mix with the newer ones.So thats what I do If some thing happens the more the better! 
Also law or no law. My thoughts is a sportsman is going to make sure people are ok and taken care of. Tow,call,help or what. I know if I was stuck on the lake I would appreciate any attempt for some help. As far as those who think they are owed more. Well such is life these days and like they say you can't make every body happy. And the only one that matters is you. Being able to look in the mirror and knowing you done the right thing. What more is there?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

How hard is it to tow a boat into the shore? Throw them a rope and tie it off. Done it and had it done several times... but... somehow I'm not surprised to read all the excuses as to why you can't or don't have to tow. Just the way our society is now-a-days... sad.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Just a quick note as i didnt see any one say about it. Your flares have to be up to date. But the coast guard also says if you keep old ones in a separate container that's fine just dont mix with the newer ones.So thats what I do If some thing happens the more the better!
> Also law or no law. My thoughts is a sportsman is going to make sure people are ok and taken care of. Tow,call,help or what. I know if I was stuck on the lake I would appreciate any attempt for some help. As far as those who think they are owed more. Well such is life these days and like they say you can't make every body happy. And the only one that matters is you. Being able to look in the mirror and knowing you done the right thing. What more is there?


hey viper
i sure hope its not illegal to have the old flares in with the new one. i have one of the old drum style cases. and i have a set of hand flares and the type you shoot. but i have my last set plus my new ones stored together. the old ones still look like new. so if i ever have to use them i plan to use the old ones first. but for now lets hope we never need them.

i also think its up to everybodies own ethicks as to tow or not to tow. so far i have never turned anyone down. even tho i think anyone who boats on the big water should have boatus towing. and i was quilty of not having it myself untill last year. but its easy and cheap as far as im concerned. less than 100.00 per year is cheap just for the piece of mind. and even new boats do brake down.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> hey viper
> i sure hope its not illegal to have the old flares in with the new one. i have one of the old drum style cases. and i have a set of hand flares and the type you shoot. but i have my last set plus my new ones stored together. the old ones still look like new. so if i ever have to use them i plan to use the old ones first. but for now lets hope we never need them.
> 
> i also think its up to everybodies own ethicks as to tow or not to tow. so far i have never turned anyone down. even tho i think anyone who boats on the big water should have boatus towing. and i was quilty of not having it myself untill last year. but its easy and cheap as far as im concerned. less than 100.00 per year is cheap just for the piece of mind. and even new boats do brake down.


According to the coast guard they will site you if they are together. he said they'd rather you didn't have them at all but wouldn't say any thing if in a different box. He said the deal was in and emergency you shouldn't have to look for the new ones. Mine also look new as I'm sure most do. 
As far as towing I really don't care as I carry it. I have been towed when out with a friend. We had towing also. But coast guard beat them out and towed us in a storm. So it really didn't help. To many things can happen for me to say either way. I also have us boat or boat us or whatever and I think it was more around 50.00 But i consider my self a good person and will always help those with troubles. And there are those who just dont have the time or even want to. So be it. Such is life. Today the bug tomorrow the windshield.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have towed people and have been towed. I have been out on the water broke down and had people drive by also. I was never mad at them that was their choice and I figured they had their reasons for not helping. I keep thinking those good deeds would pay off with the fishing gods, but I am still waiting for that


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I personally would never tow another boat,it clearly states in my motors warranty not to do so.I doubt seriously that if I did tow somebody they would offer to pay for my motor should it damage it.If I happen to see somebody flying a distress flag,I will take down the GPS numbers than call the CG.I don't need to pull alongside.Their location,and the time of the incident was given to proper authorities.It has,and will always irritate me when anybody takes a boat out onto Lake Erie without having the proper coverage to take care of things should an emergency occur.I have two such coverages(one is BOAT US Gold),and another private company.For less than a hundred dollars you can join BOAT US,they will do tows,bring you gas,or oil,and even tow your boat and trailer if needed.If you go out on the big water without a cell phone,or ship to shore radio,or proper tow insurance,you're asking for trouble.For less than a hundred bucks a year you won't have to worry about another boater coming to your aid,you did the morally responsible thing yourself by protecting yourself,and your investment.One time I was about a mile SE of the border near Middle Island and my starter went down.I first made a call to the place where I bought the boat.They confirmed my suspicion that iw was the starter,which meant any on the water repair was futile.The next call was to BOAT US,in less than a half hour they had me hooked up and headed back to Mazurik.This was on a weekday with very few other boats within sight of my location.Thank God I relied on myself to have purchased protection to cover things like that instead of having to rely on someone else to rescue me.A flare gun with 2012 flares,a fully charged fire extinguisher,the right number of PFD's,a distress flag,a horn or whistle,75'of rope and an anchor,life vests in the boat for every person aboard the boat,a good medical kit,some form of reliable communication,and good towing coverage should all be mandatory on any boat that goes out onto Lake Erie.I have all of them,and I'm only in a bass boat.On an inland lake,I will pull up to another boat and offer assistance,that's a whole different situation there.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

well PUT HH !

Anyone who thinks they can not damage there motor by towing another boat is wrong !

Boats are not like autos ! Motors are always under a strain ! NO coasting like on a road. And then double that by towing you are in trouble !

Kind of like the guy who has twin motors and one goes out and he pushes it hard to get back in and then Blows up the one that is running ! Happens ALOT ! 

If you have to tow do not go over 2000 rpms Or even less !

Be careful ! And yes All should have a Good towing Plan ! PLus one with NO extra out of pocket fees !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> i sure hope its not illegal to have the old flares in with the new one. i have one of the old drum style cases. and i have a set of hand flares and the type you shoot. but i have my last set plus my new ones stored together. the old ones still look like new. so if i ever have to use them i plan to use the old ones first. but for now lets hope we never need them..


i just asked my coast guard friend about this. it doesnt matter where you keep them or how many old flares you have on the boat, just as long as you have the 3 required flares.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> i just asked my coast guard friend about this. it doesnt matter where you keep them or how many old flares you have on the boat, just as long as you have the 3 required flares.


thank you for the info. wish everybody a great season and no tows.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i just asked my coast guard friend about this. it doesnt matter where you keep them or how many old flares you have on the boat, just as long as you have the 3 required flares.


Not sure what to tell you! It was also the coast guard I asked. He is the one from cleveland area. Just repeating what I was told. And it does make sense to me at least to listen. If I need a flare real quick I want to use the fresh ones that are more likely to fire. If I need to keep setting them off then i'll use the old ones. But either way I was able to find a small water proof box for very little and didnt even break a sweat so its worth it. To me!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hear what youre saying, but i think this guy was bs'ing you. if you need a flare, you really should take your time igniting it in a safe manner, not just grab and shoot like it sounds like this guy was saying we would do.. ive got 9 flares on my boat right now and the 3 new ones are in the packaging. the old ones are in the same waterproof bag, but in a gallon freezer bag:C. if he'd give me a ticket, we'd go to court and id win that one.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Been inspected many times and keep old flares with the new ones and never have had an issue. Funny how things are so different on here.


----------

